# How many "mature" riders do we have on here?



## gmtx77 (May 18, 2010)

Reading BIKE magazines "The Iceholes Cometh" article got me wondering how many guys there out there that are over the age of say...50?

I'll be turning 55 this month and have just got back into MTB after not cycling for several years. Now I can't get enough. Wifes worried its turning into an obsession. She sees me reading MTB mags like they were Playboy, repair manuals while sitting on the john, and checking into this forum nightly. I told her "Would you rather have me on the golf course every weekend riding a cart, smoking cigars and drinking beer every weekend?

Its a great article, especially the last picture captioned "If you're going to be dead last, you might as well get the last word". I really admire those guys.


----------



## justinhaddeland (Feb 4, 2007)

When I see older gentleman with greying hair hopping on their double crown bikes in body armor and hitting Whistler, I am always insanely impressed. I think "Damn dude I can't wait to be those guys."

(not being sarcastic here)

When you hit that age you've got experience, patience, and money. Three things vital to biking.


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

53 here, just started riding again after almost 15 years off the bike. I'm really diggin' it too.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm 52 with arthritic knees and still riding*

I started riding MTB back in the '80s. I gave up most of my other outdoor pursuits as age and family commitments seemed to erode my time and interest. Now riding is "The" thing. I commute by bike year round and ride MTB as much as I can. I am trying to get the wife and kids involved as well. I will be doing my nineth 24 Hours of Adrenalin in Canmore this summer. I am slow but I get there and I love it.

Oh I should add that the arthritis benefits from the riding and was caused by to many years of football and mogul skiing.


----------



## goldrush (Dec 30, 2003)

A couple of years ago me and my riding buddies were riding a trail in one of our Texas State Parks. We stopped to rest at the intersection of several trails when an older gentleman rode past us coming from the red loop (the most difficult loop) and asked us to tell his wife that he was going to keep going and would meet her at the parking lot.

One of the guys in our group who had not ridden for several months had been laying on the ground exhausted complaining he could not go on. He managed to revive in the couple of minutes before the guys wife appeared and we gave her his message,

I was very impressed and had to meet this couple so I set off to catch up with them. In the four miles back to the parking lot I managed to pass the wife but never caught up with him. 

When I reached the end of the trail I introduced myself to the gentleman and found out that he was 65 and he and his wife were traveling the state in their motor home riding all the trails in and around the state parks.

It was then and there I decided I wanted to be just like him. I'm 56 and have no plans to quit riding anytime soon.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

51 next month , no plans to quit any time soon .


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

54, been riding regularly since my second childhood began in 1981.

1989 - rigid bike, flexy stem, geeky XC clothing.









2009 - me and the bike are both lighter than 20 years ago


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

54 and hitting the trail


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

soon to be 53. started 12 years ago and still loving it.

not saying I'm mature though.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

50 years old and been Mtb riding since I was 24.


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

58 soon to be 59 gray middle of the back pony tail just started riding again when I was 55 I guess I am one of those guys but I must say the mature is questionable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm older than all you guys(not happy about that)
Still riding and raced a Super D last year(happy about that)
I am definitely slowing down, which is hard for me to accept, but I just keep going as fast as I can.


----------



## chromedome (Dec 19, 2008)

59 and managing to avoid maturity.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

sporatically immature 57


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey, there's a guy older than me.
Buy you a beer and a Geritol shooter.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, I'm the young guy @ 50. Cool!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

define " mature "? ...


----------



## gmtx77 (May 18, 2010)

Maybe "Mature" isn't such a good term. Maybe "Prime" is more appropriate?


----------



## Johnnyvox (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm 58 and have been riding for two years now. What originally started as a way to get into shape for skiing has turned into an end in itself-it's great! I try to get out every day for at least a hour ride-single track, rail trails, river/canal trails, etc. It's better than sitting on my butt! I'm doing my first MTB race next month-as long as I'm not DFL, I'll be happy. I've gotten my wife out also (same age as me). She's not nearly as aggressive, but enjoys it too.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

54 next month, been riding mountain bikes for quite a while now and you're going to have to pry 'em out of my cold, dead hands. What's this about no beer? A good cigar isn't bad now and then. Giving up golf is fine.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I've only started a 2 or 3 threads here, and the only one that went anywhere asked if there were other old guys out there. And were there. Responses came in for a a couple of weeks.

I just turned 60 myself. I ride a couple of times a week, but don't have great endurance - not so much due to age but because that's just the way I've always been. A guy I've ridden with is 63, rides 5 or 6 times a week on a SS and can hang with strong riders for the duration. He knows a guy who is 73, and can outride him on a SS. 

The day's going to come when only the spirit will be willing. I don't want to look back and think I should have ridden more while I had the chance.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

55 here, and I see a lot of much older riders around regularly.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm 28 and i like to think i'm mature enough to wear a helmet every time i get on my bike as well as trail edict. if i ever have children i will see to it that they also wear a helmet as well as follow the laws of the road


----------



## twitchy (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 57. My main riding partner is 46 and training for this years Leadville 100. He told me last week he hopes he can be as fit as me when he is my age. It made me feel good. I feel blessed I can still ride like I like to. I have been riding for 30 years and hope I can ride as long as I want to. I love to ride 2 wheels. it doesn't matter what type of bicycle or motorcycle. I enjoy them all.


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

60 and loving riding with my 20 yo son, also the regular 40ish group. I do find that my reaction time or vision isn't what it once was and therefore tend to more careful than a few years ago. The recovery time from a bad injury isn't worth it at this age. Keep riding, have fun with friends, stay healthy and in one piece, is where I'm at and hope to be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## space49 (Jan 24, 2010)

50 years old, been an active cyclist since 1972. Hopefully I have a few more decades of riding to go.


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

I turned 50 this year and been riding bikes for as long as I can remember. Been seriously riding and racing MTB since I was 35 and squeezed in a couple top 5 expert series finishes and this year won the Texas State Marathon 50+ Championship. Going to try my first 24 hour solo this fall. I try to ride every chance I get, road or mtb. Lucky my wife knew of my problem before we go hitched. On our first date at the resturant I was showing her pictures of my latest bike trip to Tahoe.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Nearing 50. 

I have found that the old saying "You're only as old as you feel" is utterly false. What I have found to be true is that you're only as old as the girl you're feeling.

I've enjoyed my 20's twice, totalling about 17 years.


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*52...*

... and still ROCKIN! I've been MTB'ing for over 20 years and it just keeps getting better!


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

52 this summer and still trying to keep it real on the trails. 25 years of riding mountain bikes and a general bike riding fanatic for over 46 years since I learned how to pilot a bike back in 64. Great to hear about others in the same age range still hammering out miles on the trail. I may feel a bit more pain after the ride these days, but during the ride age fades and the ride erases the years..


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

52 and I'm the kid in my group. I've been riding mountain bikes for 47 years. Still trying to get it right. I'll quit when I can't pedal anymore.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Ninja.....fancy seeing you here. 

I am 37 (I know...just a young punk...lol)...been riding over 20 years now...but you wouldn't know it if you rode with me...lol...still slow and skill-less, but I have a ton of fun.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

64, just got the Rumblefish2 to replace the previous niner. I broke the 2008 frame while riding singletrack.

I started using up bikes in the '70s, and I still do, Wish I had kept count. Here I am in 1974.


----------



## mike047 (Jan 8, 2010)

62 here. 

Great photo RR.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Hey Ninja.....fancy seeing you here.
> 
> I am 37 (I know...just a young punk...lol)...been riding over 20 years now...but you wouldn't know it if you rode with me...lol...still slow and skill-less, but I have a ton of fun.


mudpuppy!

You're just a pup. Older than most of the guys on the "other" forum though.

I'm so old vultures follow me.

No kidding, vultures were after me today. Doing some off-trail riding in a clear cut to get around a bear. Stopped for a rest and all of a sudden I had about 10 of them circling me.


----------



## chick0 (Apr 4, 2009)

All you guys on this thread are an inspiration.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm 63, I started biking 30 years ago. Lately, I have been wondering how much longer I'll be able to tolerate the pounding from my mountain bike. I'm gonna MTB for as long as possible. Then I'll prolly just road bike. I ride about 10K miles a year. This is the best hobby I have found. I have raced motorcycles, drag boats (you get close to god in a drag boat) and cars. Bicycles are the best. James


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the saying "you have to grow old, but you don't have to grow up". At 52, I'm still having a blast on 2 wheels.

Some say I look better in mud. After a Props Run ride in Slatyfork, West Virginia.








_Disclaimer - mud riding is the norm there, its never dry._


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

This thread is making me feel better about turning the corner on 40. It's good to know I have at least another decade (God willing) of riding to look forward to:thumbsup:


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

49 next month. Always had a bike of some kind. Traded in my Hybrid last year after cancer surgery for a real MTB and a Road Bike.

Love them both and just for the record you will meet both great people and A Holes no matter what you ride.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Fifty-eight here, with a Devinci Moonracer & Surly Pugsley. Did a 2 hr work >home ride yesterday. Ride on :thumbsup:


From Torrance Barrens - Late Autumn

From Fat Bike Misc.


----------



## cibob113 (May 15, 2010)

*Can anyone relate*

51 next month and only been "riding" 3 years. Bought a hybrid 5 years ago to lose the weight I gained when I quit smoking. I didn't know what kind of riding I wanted to do. Tried the road, don't feel safe in So. Cal. After the bike sat around for a year or more, tried a fireroad at a camping spot we used to go to and camp overnight to get drunk in our late teens. Two rides and I was hooked and went out and bought a Stumpy FSR. Little did I know, that camping spot was the trailhead the what is now one very busy trail system, Sycamore Canyon. Now what started out as simple weight loss excercise is a full blown obsession. I've tried to explain this to people at work (they are younger and don't ride - they think I'm crazy by the way), I don't know if it is just me, I'll like to think not. The first time I did a full out blast down a hill (bumpy, not nothing narly) I actually well yahoo!!!!. I've always been pretty laid back, but enjoyed family, friends, things adults do, but that first run felt like the first "I'm a kid again" yahoo fun I've had in 25 years. Now my weekends revolve around where I'm riding and what bike.

Can anyone else relate to this.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Mikecito said:


> This thread is making me feel better about turning the corner on 40. It's good to know I have at least another decade (God willing) of riding to look forward to:thumbsup:


This thread makes me feel exactly the same way about turning the corner on 50.

I've been riding since high school, but I didn't get my first MTB until I was in my 20s. I've also been skiing all my life, and that's morphed into telemark and backcountry stuff, as well as snowboarding...also paddling whitewater (I was competing in whitewater rodeo when I turned 40)...and one of the few things on my bucket list is board surfing.

I'm also inspired by the local culture. I live in a place where there are LOTS of extreme athletes with grey hair, it's just the way things are here. When I first came here from the city two decades ago, I immediately noticed this--rather than being the oldest snowboarder around (at 30), I was suddenly just one of many. There is a reason I moved from the city...


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

56, quad bypass, 4 stents and a ballon. don't have the endurance but still having the fun


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

50teen and will remain something teen. The inlaws and related people think I'm crazy. I like it that way.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

That post sure lured some lurkers out of the wood work! 48 and more stoked to ride than ever.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I turn 57 this fall: probably about 50 years of road biking and then started mountain biking 6 years ago. We started the kids on BMX, then they graduated to MTB. I got tired trying to get them to ride road with me on their MTBs, so I decided to ride with them off-road. Got my wife riding MTB about 2 years ago, she also had a lot of previous experience road biking in her earlier years.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Very mature !*

From left to right....62, 57ish, 62, 58ish, 49 (AKA "the kid"), 61

Slowin down is all relative...


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

@RepackRider......I started using up bikes in the '70s, and I still do......That's just cool CK


----------



## moabman (Apr 8, 2006)

*53 years old*

53 years old, mountain biking since the early 90's. rode a banana bike in the 60's.
I'm in better shape than I was in my youth, thanks to mtn biking, but I have to ride
a lot to stay in shape(easier to stay in shape than to get in shape), and recovery from injury takes longer.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Im only 40. I've been riding 20 years. All my life if you go back to my childhood days. I don't plan on stopping soon. I know you originally said 50, but here I am rockin it at 40. below is my inspiration. My 65 year old uncle who water skis with me Daily, barefoots too!








Me in Moab, bartlet wash







My uncle 6 am Yesterday


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

tmccrohon said:


> My uncle 6 am Yesterday


You darned kids! Waking me up with that motorboat at 6:00 am! 

Jeez! I haven't skied in 40 years.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

giantbikeboy said:


> @RepackRider......I started using up bikes in the '70s, and I still do......That's just cool CK


Here I am "in character."


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm 21 but i'd like to think I'm mature. : D


----------



## vanamees (Oct 10, 2009)

I am 56 , started 8 years ago. I`m now in better shape than 30 years ago, MTB is wonderfull.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I started mountain biking in 1986 with a shiny new white over dk blue Rockhopper Sport and I never looked back until now. My god, where has the time gone? I am just starting to have fun with my technical climbing, I believe I'm on to something in fast corners, and my spin is finally feeling strong. Then I glance back and the big six Oh is pulling out to pass me! 

I'm not planning on slowing down any time soon, in fact those young bucks are getting easier to keep up with, and I can still wipe the trail with their kids, although that WILL get harder when they graduate to pedal bikes. Hey, I've seen some strong ninety year olds whizzing around the Netherlands, and a 78 year old woman and her daughter on the Slickrock Trail at Moab back '92.


----------



## Lost Shaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Went on a ride yesterday with my mom and son. Me still a pup in my early 40's, son just turned 7 and is catching the biking bug........mom 70. She had a knee replaced earlier this year and needs to have the other one done. Our ride CERTAINLY wasn't the fastest or even slightly technical but it might have been the best ride I've had. She still tells me that she's just a teenager with few more pains but she loves getting out.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

I'll be 52 in August. Been riding motorcycles all my life and working in the moto industry the past 20 years. Still ride motocross on a YZ450 and occasionally race. Been riding MTB since 2000, but got away from it the past few years. Got back on the bike a few months ago and am now on a 2010 Stumpy and rekindling my passion for it. Despite lots of injuries (mostly from moto) the past 15 years, the passion for anything offroad is strong. I expect one day I'll die on some sort of bike. I'm OK with that.:thumbsup:


----------



## gmtx77 (May 18, 2010)

Lost Shaker said:


> Went on a ride yesterday with my mom and son. Me still a pup in my early 40's, son just turned 7 and is catching the biking bug........mom 70. She had a knee replaced earlier this year and needs to have the other one done. Our ride CERTAINLY wasn't the fastest or even slightly technical but it might have been the best ride I've had. She still tells me that she's just a teenager with few more pains but she loves getting out.


My Mom just turned 82. She eats like a bird, still exercises, swims whenever she can, drives, drinks a glass of wine daily, and takes NO prescription drugs. Last prescription drug she took was a pain killer for a root canal about three years ago. She only took two of those pills. Threw the rest away. Said they made her feel fuzzy. Her doctors are always amazed at her physical condition. The sickest she ever gets is a head cold. I can't get her on a bike though. She just isn't interested. Her motto is to trust the Lord, try something new whenever you can and keep your mind and body active.

I hope I turn out just like her.


----------



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

*53 Here....*

Turned 53 this April and just started racing xc....

"We don't stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing."


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I am 53, but may not be mature.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

LWright said:


> I am 53, but may not be mature.


Yeah, no one's ever used that word to describe me, either.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

46 But....
Saturday I went out with two friends who have just started a company called "Tableland adventure guides"
Peter is 56 and Jeff is 54.
Both ride Avanti Scatch 2 29ers and while they are not very fast on the technical stuff they can ride those things for ever.
Jeff climbs like a goat.
I have much respect for two guys who start an adventure touring business in the mid to late 50's
http://www.tablelandadventureguides.com.au/


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Working on 61, been mtn biking since '85. Healing just hurts.
Spent last 23 months mountain biking the states. My goal is 1000 day odyssey. I have ridden in all 48 states for 6700 miles so far. BigMag June 2010 ran an article about me, turn over the page.
I enjoy the downhills like skiing powder: make it last, carve my turns.
Craig somewhere in the lower 48


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

56 but my wife insists I am definitely not mature.


----------



## abc (Oct 15, 2004)

50 is nothing! 

I'll only be 50 next year. But over the years, I rode with guys over 50 or over 60 who kick my lazy 40's arss so much that I actually look forward to turning 60, when I will hopefully get to retire and have all the time to ride! 

In my early 30's, I was so "immature" that I thought I was OLD...  Silly me! 

After 2-3 years on the bike, I just want to ride forever. I haven't stopped since. And don't plan to any time soon. I still ride the same way as I did in my mid-30's. I'm hoping I'll be able to ride the same way in my 60's. Seeing how my over-60 buddies ride, my hope should be reasonaly achievable!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Folks,

I'm 60 this year! I broke my femur at Northstar Bike Park in August of 2009 and three surgeries later I'm 6 weeks back in to a recovery program of XC rides. These were taken of me in 2009, on our local trails, a month before the accident:

















I raced motocross as a teenager and have been mountain biking since I bought a Stumpjumper in 1983. I've been pretty addicted to freeriding since 2004 and looking to get back in to it after a couple of months of strictly XC. I'm at that stage of just starting to hit little trailside boosts and it feels wonderful to fly again!

Take care and have fun however you get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I don't remember being 50......*

I will be 61 next week and just did a couple of nice rides this weekend with a riding buddy who is close to my age. Before that I was walking around Europe for 11 days with a group that made me seem young and I had a hard time keeping up. One woman in her late 80's was dead set on getting to the top of an Alp just because it was there. Too bad the weather didn't co-operate because my wife and I would have been right behind.

Age is no excuse for anything except maybe being dead last. Slowness happens!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 48 and been on a bike one way or another for 40 years! I used to race road bikes in the late '70's-early '80s. I tried a mountain bike in 1997 and never looked back. Currently, I'm in the best shape of my life, hammering my mtb.

Fifties? I'm ready!


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

54 here. Started riding in 1990 on a rigid Trek 950. Had the original pink Rockshox on my 1992 Stumpy. Havent stopped yet, just built up a Yeti 575 over this past winter. Didnt even start snowboarding til I was 40, and have been all over the west and even Switzerland on the board. Hopefully I'll still have lots of good years left.
Went on a ride with some young guys(in their 30's-lol) a few weeks ago with lots of climbing at the start. I take a bit to warm up now so they had to stop and wait a few times. But an hour into the ride(when we hit the techy stuff) I was feeling good and was in a zone just having a ball enjoying the trail. I was ahead of them but not really paying much attention, but at the end of the ride they said they couldnt keep up with me the last 2 hours.
Made my day to hear that.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm only 35 so I guess not mature... Just did an 8 hour race on saturday and there were at least a few guys over 50 that finished one more lap than I did. I ride with a group of 40 and 50 year olds and they are fast and strong.


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

53 and addicted.have done one 8hr this year,and going to do 2 more and a 24 hr.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Life is a fatal condition, nobody survives.

That's why I'm not getting older. I'm dying...but with style.

(53, 4 kids under 15, not as much time to ride as I used to have hence my moniker. Riding the road seriously for almost 30 years, MTB for 25...long before the "no bikes" signs started popping up all over the place in Northern California.)


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

50 and very much immature.:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

bikes keep us ageless! i dig that pic repackrider! getting your drift on


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

I've made a conscious effort to get back into it on a regular basis for XC ( C'dale Rize 3 ) and urban riding ( Bad Boy Solo ). 

It's making a diffference I feel a lot fitter and I did the Five Boros NYC ride in May, fifty miles in total, the most i've ever ridden in a day.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

64, started mtb'ing at 54. Raced, not just ride, motocross way back in the day.

TR


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

old?, yes. 
mature? not so much. 
53 and counting. work is really eating into my ride time lately. 
when i do ride it's road because it's easier.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Best thread in weeks. I'm only 47 so I don't qualify for a few more years. but I starte riding a year and a half ago and haven't felt this good since I was in High School. Seriously, riding makes feel young.


----------



## Harry Zimmermann (Jun 5, 2006)

52 here. I finally got around to buying a mountain bike in '92 and wished I'd done it sooner. This year I swapped out the fleet in favor of big wheels. Hadn't had a new bike in a while and it was a great winter for '09 closeouts. So 18 years after buying my first mountain bike, I bought my first 29er and wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## cadexken (Feb 4, 2004)

*old one*

I am 68 ,be 69 next month. ihave done 3 24hr races on 5 man team, and 1 duo. idid the growler race in gunnison, co in may was the oldest finisher.so you young guys have a lot of time yet


----------



## old_goat (Mar 5, 2010)

54 here, took up ridiing again after a 9 year rest,recovering from a broken humerus after doing an endo, but i''ll be back on the bike soon.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

40 next month so I don't really count......BUT my wife has affectionately named the guys 
I ride with "The Grey Haired Gang."

All of them well into their 50s, great guys, strong riders and tough as nails.........they truly are inspirations and my heroes!!!!!


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

just turned 56 here, and started mountain biking last Oct or Nov. Absolutely love it, although I am nursing a knee I tore up last weekend on the Fred Haught trail north of Strawberry, Az. I played that old game, "paper, rock, knee" and the rock won. Oh well, got up and rode 13 more miles after the crash. When I'm not riding, I'm thinking about riding.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

41 and just getting back into riding. (now almost every weekend) I just hope my son loves it as much as his old pop does.......


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

52 now and down 100 lbs in two years, stable and no meds for a year. Bought an old Next at a yard sale to ride bikes with my GrandGirl. I think I had more fun than she did. Comfort Granpa bike next, and now my first mountain bike a Diamondback response comp. What a blast! 
Learning new things, new skills. I'll never be able to do some of the things some of the kids can do or their bikes. But that's OK we're having fun together and we aren't watching TV.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Past 50 over a year ago. Just getting back into mtb after a few starts and stops for life, work, injuries, etc. Raced motocross in the late 70's and early eighties. Raced a few hare scrambles since then. Would love to still ride the dirt bikes but have pretty much switched to mountain bikes. 

Oh, and I road ride with my father in law who is 68, He wanted to do the MS150 that last two years so we rode and finsihed it two years now. He sees how much fun my wife and I have on mountain bikes and has started talking about riding off road.

Should have quite a few years of riding left. But I don't think I qualify as "mature".


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm 54 and having a blast with trail riding. Wish I'd taken it up earlier than 2003.

I have to make it to 62, because it's going to take at least that long to complete the trail system at Blue Mound State Park here in Wisconsin.

The 3 man team I was part of won the 12 hour Pitch Black Singletrack race at Cam-Rock park last fall.

Walt


----------



## eddiemunster7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Late 40's here. Started MTB'ing in 1980...remember the Schwinn King Sting? Still have that same buzz today that I had when I rode my candy apple green stingray as a 6 year old kid. To be able to have that same sense of freedom is incredible...


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

50 here. My every weekend riding buddies are 29 and 18! I lead.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in my 40's for about 4 more weeks, then I start the next decade which shall not be named. 
This thread is truly inspirational. 
I've never gotten off the ground like Michaelsnead in that picture above. It's cool to think that what I can't do now, I might be able to do 10 years from now!


----------



## rio (Jan 14, 2004)

*66 year young Alaskan*

I ride all year and really like my Fatback !


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

I feel a little less meh about turning 41 this weekend. Thanks all!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm older than Yoda. Yoda trained Jedi for eight centuries.

I'm actually older than Kaja Sinus. Kaja Sinus was the first Jedi ... I know who trained Kaja Sinus ... Young Grasshoppers.

I pedalled to the Dark Side well before the Clone Wars.

When I read the word "mature," ... that was me gone.

Warren.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

*Not my quote, but it is my mantra.*

Life should not be a journey to the grave with intention of arriving safely in a pretty, well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming ... Woo Hoo! What a ride!


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

LWright said:


> I am 53, but may not be mature.


Same here and still having fun


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

> I'm dying...but with style


Yep. Doing stuff is one thing, doing something with style is something above and beyond.

Just turned 58 last week. Time has gone by so quickly.....
I came in dead last at the last Super D I entered, but the guy who beat me was twenty years younger than me. 
All I want to do now is enjoy life. When the "time" comes, I want to go to sleep, wake up and see angels flying around.
15, 30 or 60; the trail in the photo below is the same. Get out there.


----------



## Beankyu (Jun 18, 2010)

Well,
kute pic.
I like it.
Have to reach there once


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 57, I've always been a player of sports and I still am. I've had a lot of injuries through the years playing sport. Field Hockey, Cricket, Cycle Time Trialling, Australian Rules Football, Association Football, Rugby League, Rugby Union, Athletics, and as I grew older and became more cunning, sail boat racing has been my passion for many years now, but riding bikes on dirt tracks still keeps me feeling like I'm 16.

If I could say something to any young blokes who might be reading this post? ... I'd say, look after yourselves Mates. Attend to your injuries promptly. Don't even take a superficial wound for granted.

Like most of the mtbr members here have already implied or stated, our bodies grows older but our minds admit to no weaknesses. 

I fully endorse this supreme attitude. So rock-on Dudes ... kick arse.

Warren.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

50 going on twelve......


----------



## burger49 (Oct 28, 2009)

cibob113 I can toally relate. I'm 49 and have been riding 4 days a week for 2 yrs. and love it more now than ever. When I clean a techy or steep climb or decent i'm like a little kid. People that dont ride dont understand and yes they do think i'm crazy! I also ride a Stumpy Fsr and Sycamore Canyon is my local spot. Enjoy the trails all of you old dudes and have a great Fathers Day!


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

Linoleum said:


> 41 and just getting back into riding. (now almost every weekend) I just hope my son loves it as much as his old pop does.......[/QUOTE 41 and you think your old ?? Dude......


----------



## laserlass (Aug 7, 2006)

Just turned 64. I've been mountain biking since 1999 and enjoy it more now than ever. My hubbie is 63 and we're on the trails in Maryland, New Jersey, Delaware or PA most weekends year round. Just got a new Pivot Mach 5 and really like the ride.


----------



## hmbalmer (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Fellow Geezers,

I am going to be 51 in August. As much as I like riding, I am bothered by how much more tired I get while trying to climb hills. I can't think this is just age. My doctor says all is good, but in the last year, my ability to climb as really dropped. I have to stop way more often to rest than ever before. I have never been a believer in supplements, but was wondering if anyone has suggestions for this sudden fatigue? I can still ride the same places, it just takes longer and requires more frequent stops. I find it to be annoying.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

hmbalmer said:


> Hello Fellow Geezers,
> 
> I am going to be 51 in August. As much as I like riding, I am bothered by how much more tired I get while trying to climb hills. I can't think this is just age. My doctor says all is good, but in the last year, my ability to climb as really dropped. I have to stop way more often to rest than ever before. I have never been a believer in supplements, but was wondering if anyone has suggestions for this sudden fatigue? I can still ride the same places, it just takes longer and requires more frequent stops. I find it to be annoying.


It's just a stage you're going through, by the time you're 60 you'll have it back. 

Seriously, you may find yourself changing your riding style. Endurance racing seems to fit older bodies well.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

hmbalmer said:


> Hello Fellow Geezers,
> 
> I am going to be 51 in August. As much as I like riding, I am bothered by how much more tired I get while trying to climb hills. I can't think this is just age. My doctor says all is good, but in the last year, my ability to climb as really dropped. I have to stop way more often to rest than ever before. I have never been a believer in supplements, but was wondering if anyone has suggestions for this sudden fatigue? I can still ride the same places, it just takes longer and requires more frequent stops. I find it to be annoying.


Lots of things can cause that.....

Anemia.....

hard drinking the night before...

Nutrition....

Get a 50 year old check up including deep probes up all your orifices.

Complete blood work up...


----------



## hmbalmer (Jun 18, 2010)

jeffscott said:


> Lots of things can cause that.....
> 
> Anemia.....
> 
> ...


I don't drink at all (maybe I should).

I recently had my colonoscopy. That's probably something most people on this thread understand  . I loved the drug they gave me. Now I see why some people abuse drugs. I just had a complete blood workup because I had iritis. I'm "gold." That's why it's so frustrating to get so tired. I did have a 3 hour, hilly ride today. It was a road ride and went well with only one 10 minute break. For some reason it's the off road that's killing me. Tomorrow is another day and I'll do something off road, very early in the morning.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

hmbalmer said:


> Hello Fellow Geezers,
> 
> I am going to be 51 in August. As much as I like riding, I am bothered by how much more tired I get while trying to climb hills. I can't think this is just age. My doctor says all is good, but in the last year, my ability to climb as really dropped. I have to stop way more often to rest than ever before. I have never been a believer in supplements, but was wondering if anyone has suggestions for this sudden fatigue? I can still ride the same places, it just takes longer and requires more frequent stops. I find it to be annoying.


I don't think its your orifices that need examination, I think its your cardiovascular system. People drop dead without warning, especially after fifty. ECG, blood lipids, echocardiogram, carotid artery ultrasound, perhaps a stress test. 
Not trying to scare you, to me its just good common sense to get thoroughly checked out. 
If you have a lipid problem, drugs can stop, and even reverse the damage that has been done. 
An echo cardiogram can uncover any valve regurgitation or cardiac contraction problems, enlarged chambers, thickened walls etc. 
A carotid ultrasound is a great simple test that can see any plaque build up in that area (neck), which will be a good indication of how the rest of your body is doing. 
A stress test will indicate if the exercise fatigue you are feeling is associated with problems in your heart like a lack of blood flow to the heart or an electrical conduction problem etc. 
See a doctor. Even if you think you are fine, its just a good practice to know where you stand in this area.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> 50 going on twelve......


51 going on 13. I know it's not 12 because I've felt the same way about girls since about 13.

These posts are making me feel not so alone. Usually people around us think Walt Dizzy and I are crazy and a few think we're cool because we're doing more than their own parents.

I'll keep at it as best I can. I've got 10- 12 years of trail work to do and want to ride it and I have a pair of 6 and one 8 year old kids to ride with.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

hmbalmer said:


> Hello Fellow Geezers,
> 
> I am going to be 51 in August. As much as I like riding, I am bothered by how much more tired I get while trying to climb hills. I can't think this is just age. My doctor says all is good, but in the last year, my ability to climb as really dropped. I have to stop way more often to rest than ever before. I have never been a believer in supplements, but was wondering if anyone has suggestions for this sudden fatigue? I can still ride the same places, it just takes longer and requires more frequent stops. I find it to be annoying.


Get checked and don't settle for any answers that do not make sense. I had a few years where something was not right and I finally learned the problem by pushing for answers.

I can only do so much about the problem that was discovered, can't seem to get as strong as I once was but sort of know when I'm out of tune and why. Knowing what's up also helps me be shameless and just do as best I can.

You should also check your vitamin D levels and related endocrine issues if it's low. I got back some of my not feeling right with vitamin D and calcium supplements. It took the high prescription doses of vitamin D to get back to normal. It looks like many are deficient and don't know it.

Good luck.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

Just turned 50 last month:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

New guy to the 50 and over bunch as of April. Been mountain biking for about 5 years now and can't get enough. Semi retired so lots of time to bike. Did 2 separate rides today with 
the last one being a night ride. What a blast. Wife thinks I'm nuts especially when I tell her that if you don't crash once in a while you aren't going fast enough.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*58 here and riding with racer kids.*

I ride with and train High School Racers. My excuse is that I need to be strong and clear to guide them back home under all circumstances so I have to hold back. Once they hit the end of their Soph year they are all faster than I am but there is so much more to our sport than just speed; I have the team credit card so I can buy the pizza!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I ride with and train High School Racers. My excuse is that I need to be strong and clear to guide them back home under all circumstances so I have to hold back. Once they hit the end of their Soph year they are all faster than I am but there is so much more to our sport than just speed; I have the team credit card so I can buy the pizza!


Now *that* is cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## GR_Russia (Apr 7, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Here I am "in character."


I saw you in the movie!  My deepest respect!

I'm young, but was very happy when has started to read this thread. To my father this year will be 55, hope we will ride together some day. You guys rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## tmpaints (Jan 25, 2004)

*53*

We didn't know we were mountain biking when we first decided to take our Schwinn Stingrays off road in the early 70's. A drivers license at 16 lured me to motorcycles and I began to race MX and Enduros. My basketball playing days ended with a second ACL reconstruction that sent me to the pool for rehab. The boredom of laps put me back on a bike to strengthen my knees. After two near misses with trucks on PA highways in just the first few days of riding, I ventured off road again. So began my passion.

Today at 53, equipment improvements have made me a better rider than when I started biking again in 1991. Hard work through the years has afforded me the financial security to explore. SoCal is now home but my passion took me back to Diablo last August to ride with the old "Stingray" crew. Other 2009 destinations included Whistler, St. George, Thunder Mountain, Mammoth and ended the year with a Christmas family vacation in Sedona.

This year I convinced the family to spend Spring Break with me in St. George where they all enjoyed their first taste of Gooseberry slickrock. Off to Big Bear today for a week in the cool mountain air.

When I'm on my bike I feel blessed. Life is good...


----------



## PCLehr (Nov 27, 2007)

50 here! Just a middle aged adolesent!! ride on!!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> Here I am "in character."


If that was a poster, I'd buy it.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I claim age discrimination! 
There are more than a few of us in our 40s (46) that have arthritis, are blind, and beat the snot out of 20 year old, Lycra clad, racer boys... on occasion... rft: 

Mr. Kelly is cool...:rockon:


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

69 in a couple of months, grasshoppers... still going strong... on my way to Downieville from SoCal next weekend...(damn the snow, full speed ahead!). like my nuerosurgeon said after the last back operation..."Please, please don't crash for a while..." I said OK!  

Not a matter of if...only when....


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

50-something. Born in the 50's. AAAaaay!

:thumbsup:


----------



## peddle-paddle (Jul 10, 2006)

58 y.o.a. still mtn biking and kayaking. no plans to stop.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

58 in October. Have ridden past younger riders (not conditioned) and been blown away by older (very well conditioned).. Feedback from riding locally (few cyclists, and most rarely exceed 10 mph) is "my, you're fast!" Not really. My 18-32 year old self could ride with traffic in town. I need a tail wind now. But the smiles are the same.


----------



## mootsguy (Oct 14, 2005)

Sixty-eight here and on some sort of mountain bike since 1980.


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

52 years old, I've lost about 25 pounds in one year of riding. I went from 210 pounds 5 years ago, to approximately 165 now. At 210 pounds 5.9", I had zero energy to do almost anything. Mountain biking changed my life, when I lost all the extra blubber, I found out I have allot more energy and motivation. 50 is the new 30! :]


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

50 this year. My first bike was a Huffy "Stingray" ripoff when I was 5. My first "good" bike was a French thing called a Jeunet in 1975. My first MTB was a 1985 Rockhopper. 

I've raced road, track, cyclocross, XC, ultra-marathon, short track, downhill. I've toured both organized and self-organized tours, and commuted quite a bit. I have owned about 75 bikes, including several tandems, but I limit myself to 20 at any one time. 

Multiple hospital visits for bike related stuff....we'll forget those. But remember, Chicks Dig Scars.

BTW, my brother is 53, and commutes daily. He has a rare form of Leukemia that goes into remission for a few years at a time, then comes back. It is in remission right now, and he rode his first century on a road bike a few weeks ago...in 5:20! His bike gives him the strength to survive the disease.


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

47 and did my first endurance race at Burn 24 in NC (team of four). I did all my laps on a rigid SS. It hurt, but it hurt good.


----------



## Kwahe (Jul 10, 2009)

61 here....still riding my very first bike. Got it in 1954...my gandad bought it for $0.50 at a sheriff's auction: Black, no fenders, no top tube panels, no gears (except one), gnarly wide, swept-back bar  Okay, it's not _exactly_ the same bike.....my current (and only) ride's a 29er with disc brakes, and it was waaayyyy more than $0.50. Other than those little details, it _is_ my first bike. Spent 4 hours on it today.............I love this sht!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

No suspension, no disc brakes, no SPDs, no camelback, no pads.
1990 NORBA Downhill


----------



## tubularglue (Jun 21, 2010)

going on 42 years:eekster:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

ronbo613 said:


> No suspension, no disc brakes, no SPDs, no camelback, no pads.
> 1990 NORBA Downhill


Hey, I got one of those...:thumbsup:
And from the looks it's on the same corner from the same race!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

ronbo613 said:


> No suspension, no disc brakes, no SPDs, no camelback, no pads.
> 1990 NORBA Downhill


That was before Mountain Bike Action magazine determined unequivically that real mountain biking is impossible without disc brakes or suspension. Ha ha. We were so dumb back then to think we could ride in the mountains with bikes like that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

> Hey, I got one of those..


Yeah, baby!



> That was before Mountain Bike Action magazine determined unequivically that real mountain biking is impossible without disc brakes or suspension. Ha ha. We were so dumb back then to think we could ride in the mountains with bikes like that!


One of the course marshals ran off in the woods to take a leak and I missed a turn during the downhill. By the time I was able to stop, I was pretty much at the bottom.


----------



## DekerfTeamST (Jul 25, 2008)

~gomez~ said:
 

> 50 going on twelve......


Quit dating yourself! You act more like ten than twelve.


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

*Going strong at 52!*










52 and I plan to keep trail riding into my 60's. I'm in the best shape of my life, I've lost approximately 45 pounds in the last 5 years. I love living in NW Arizona, great trails, great people, life is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

52 years old. Started in 1990, yet "starting over" everyday! First time in Lake Tahoe summer '09.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

*LOL...be 50 tomarrow.*

Been a serious mtnbiker for 16yrs.
My younger brother actually got me hooked when he returned from the university of Kentucky with a $700 Specialized ,i called him an idiot.

Well...he quit riding 10yrs ago "he's lazy" and I've yet to slow down.
He now calls me an idiot when i show him my new carbon bikes,way more then 700.

The passion just seems relentless as i still can't get enough.
Every year when i get my physical the doc just says wow...that's not fair to look like a kid at your age.
I always laugh and say "i feel like a kid".

Some motivation for you younger riders:
I still ride the same trails and distance i did 16yrs ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffreyjhsu (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm 64, the friends that I ride with the most are 63, 69 and 70. Oh, and then there's the youngster @ 55.

Been riding since around '87 - 29rs rule. 

Mature? Not really.


----------



## moabman (Apr 8, 2006)

Say,

All of these great testimonials make me want to meet you guys. Anyone interested in
an old guys weekend here in Moab? Us local old guys could lead a few rides, throw some
barbeques, share some after ride libations, help with logistics,and get acquainted in general. 
My friends at local bike shops, outfitters and shuttles could kick in some swag and good will I suspect...
Anyone interested? We could discuss dates this fall or next spring.

Dave
(53 next Monday)


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

moabman said:


> Say,
> 
> All of these great testimonials make me want to meet you guys. Anyone interested in
> an old guys weekend here in Moab? Us local old guys could lead a few rides, throw some
> ...


Sounds like fun, fall is a great time in S Utah. I would make the drive from Gallup, I like to road trip the 4 Corners in Sept. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

50 for me. 
First (p)ride age 4 (little blue thing with great geometry). 
First off-road maybe 5. 
First handlebars break landing jump >>> catus plantation at corner of driveway age 6. First bike hospital near amputation experience age 7. 
First dedicated community dirt track age ?9. 
First dedicated MTB Scott Boulder fully rigid 7 speed 1988(?9). Wierdly I have never been faster on any MTB than that bike - 93 kph with 4 panniers and rear rack with Mt Cook (New Zealand) competing with the rush for concentration on a grand tour (also 73kph on dirt).

I am still on a bit of a rush after this weekend. Lots of riding including the fastest, balls to the wall runs I have ever done on some of my local trails (love those new wheels), plus a really cool trail maintenance day when we made a buff new bypass. Really happy to say my 14 year old son was in on all of this weekend. 

MTB is not about the rest of life. It just is a hoot.


----------



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

63 and new here so taking this opportunity to say, HI.

Used to seriously ride a road bike in Miami: Aventura, state park by the Lauderdale airport, Key Biscayne on Sunday morning but got smacked by a bus in '89.

Moved near Asheville 2 years ago and been hiking Bent Creek and Mills River. Recently, my left knee has become very painful walking down hill so I've been pushing my hybrid uphill and riding down Last week they put fresh gravel (more like rocks) on my fav trail and the downhill ride on 700-35 tires scared the excrement out of me. So I decided I needed a mountain bike and came here looking for advice. 

My local, Carolina Fatz, is a Scott dealer and I'm leaning toward an Aspect 45. Might pull the trigger this week.

Thanks to all of you here; great Forum and fun to read beyond just research.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

At 49 I'd take great offense at being called mature.
Alittle creaky, wrinkly and experienced- yes; mature- not even


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

Inspirational thread. Keep the stories coming!


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

Turning 50 soon. Raced motocross until 2005, then switched to mountain bike racing in 2006. I've done a couple 24 Hours of Moab races, some Mountain States Cup races, lots of Winter Park races. Tried a couple of criteriums and time trials on the roads. I'm in the best shape of my life! Currently training for the Leadville 100. Determined to (obsessed with?) doing the LT100 in less than 9 hours to get the gold/silver belt buckle.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

*Awesome thread!*

I'm "only" 48...but I'm loving this thread! :thumbsup:

What this thread _doesn't_ show is the HUGE number of people who basically "check out" of active outdoor sports past age 30.

Clearly there are plenty of folks (like everyone in this thread) who are still at it...but I'd venture the vast majority of people who are firecrackers in their teens and twenties are *Barcalounger pilots with big bellies* in their 40s.

I recently looked through a bunch of photos from my high school's 30th reunion (unfortunately I couldn't make it 'cause I was mountain biking!). I was *stunned* by how many of my former classmates were *overweight and out of shape.* Even the guys who were superstud jocks, track stars and football heroes were now potbellied and pathetic-looking.

Like it or not (and in spite of the great people in this thread)...it's still a society for young people. As boomers age (and get in shape) this is changing...but there are still plenty of excuse-makers out there...(e.g. I had kids...I had to work...I started my own business...etc.)

Scott


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


> 50 going on twelve......


Yehbut, you're the bastard twin of Benjamin Button.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Hecklerr (May 14, 2009)

*Only 48*

Turned 48 this yr and no plans of stopping any time soon. I've been mtn biking for almost 19 yrs now. Raced a 12hr point series race last yr with 3 friends. We took first overall in the point series! for 4 man relay. Still playing competitive 2-man sand volleyball (open and A level) and beating guys half my age. Go hit the slopes out west during winter to get some snowboarding in. I have maintained a 34" waist since I was in highschool. Going back to my 30th highschool reunion in August so it will be interesting to see all the jocks back then who are fat and out off shape.

People want the quick fix to look good and be in shape. I say you have to keep the blood flowing. It's not rocket science. Find something (sports wise) that you enjoy and go do it! It will keep you healthy, strong and definitely young at heart!


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I ride with a group of guys, we call our selves the "Fraser Valley Old Guys". I'm the junior man, the apprentice as they call me, and the age goes up to the mid 50's. On today's ride I got waxed by a guy damn near 15 years older than me


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I'm 56, been mountain biking for 10 years. My wife says my maturity age is 14, I'm thinking it's more like 18 or so...

One of the things I like about cycling in general is I don't have to play with kids my age.... Our regular mtb group rides have a couple of people in their 20's , 2 in their thirties, 2 in their forties and 2 of us in our 50's - makes for a nice mix!


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

I never really gave it much thought about the age difference but I ride with a regular large group of people rangeing in age from their twenties to the fifties.
I'm usually the oldest at 53.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm turning 50 in a couple of weeks. I think those of you around my age who equate your maturity level to that of a teenager, haven't spent much time around teenagers lately! 

I have 3 of them, and I have never seen anyone near 40 or 50 act nearly as stupid, immature, short sighted, foolish, or illogical as a teenager! 

And that's a good thing.


----------



## Steelfalcon (May 11, 2010)

I have to say, its always the grizzled old guys that kick our ass out there on the trail. Nothing like a seasoned rider to bring you back down to earth. My helmet goes off to you guys every time.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm 53 and just getting back into it. Best thing I've done in years. Here's the write-up if you're interested.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=624463

jb


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Turned 50 in May. Mostly recreational rider and also just made it a goal to get more road riding in as well. The recent frameset/wheelset change in the road bike helps motivate me to want to ride that more.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey don't you know they make Helmets, forks, shocks and clip in shoes now so you can improve and injoy yo ridin more?


Ya Ol' fricken Rippa!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

*55*

55 riding since 88 ,still have my 88 fisher montera.Quote from Mike Ferrentino watch out for locals single speeders and old guys.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Great thread!*

My dad is my inspiration: Still riding trails at 78.


I'm not quite in the 50 club at 49 but I can see it from here. And we just got our first grandbaby so that should qualify me.

Still loving mountain biking. Still giggle like a kid at finding new and exciting trails to ride.

Still progressing. (Do I have to slow down some day?)



Just learning to fly.


Still love the chunk.


----------

